# VirtualBox Extension Pack installation fails



## m4rcs (Apr 10, 2013)

On my FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 Installation the Installation of the VirtualBox Extension Pack fails.

My user is in the right usergroup as you see here: 


```
root@bender:/root # id
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),920(vboxusers)
```

When I try to install the Extension Pack via VBoxManage it fails:


```
root@bender:/root # VBoxManage extpack install Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.6-82870.vbox-extpack
0%...
Progress state: NS_ERROR_FAILURE
VBoxManage: error: Failed to install "/root/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.6-82870.vbox-extpack"
VBoxManage: error: Failed to locate the main module ('VBoxPuelMain')
VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component ExtPackManager, interface IExtPackManager
VBoxManage: error: Context: "int handleExtPack(HandlerArg*)" at line 1112 of file VBoxManageMisc.cpp
```

The version of the extension pack matches exactly the version of my Virtualbox installation:


```
root@bender:/root # VBoxManage -v
4.2.6_OSEr82870
```

Does anybody know how to fix this?

Greets m4rcs


----------



## acheron (Apr 10, 2013)

This is normal, the extension packs only works on Linux, Mac OS and Windows.


----------



## m4rcs (Apr 10, 2013)

So no chance for USB support on a FreeBSD host?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2013)

USB pass-through should work.  Might require emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions in a FreeBSD guest.


----------

